# Shattered Screen, long time since backup



## ericgilchrist (Oct 7, 2011)

The other day I was thinking that since it's been a while since I backed up my apps, call log, sms, and phonebook, I should do it again. And it would have been really cool if I did that BEFORE I dropped my phone face down on a concrete floor.... But I didn't.

My phone still turns on and off, but I no longer have a user interface. The screen is destroyed. So my question is this:

Is there some way to use my pc to access apps and backup my data?? I probably don't have to tell you guys how badly I don't want to have to lose so much... I just don't know what to do.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## jco23 (Dec 10, 2011)

i think there might be an app (airdroid) that lets you view your screen on the computer..... or you could use the HDMI jack to at least see your screen on the TV to back everything up. you can buy a cord for $5 on ebay


----------



## JihadSquad (Nov 2, 2011)

You could also just plug it into a computer and do adb pull /data <wherever you want to put it>

That would take everything off your /data partition, and you could then filter out what you want on your new phone and restore the apps from /data/app and the data from /data/data.


----------



## mthous01 (Dec 22, 2011)

JihadSquad said:


> You could also just plug it into a computer and do adb pull /data <wherever you want to put it>
> 
> That would take everything off your /data partition, and you could then filter out what you want on your new phone and restore the apps from /data/app and the data from /data/data.


+1 to this. You may need to run as root to do so.

tapping from a [email protected] Charge


----------



## ericgilchrist (Oct 7, 2011)

I've been rooted for over a year, I'm on my fourth rom, done lots of experimenting with radios and kernels, solved problems using the forums, and consider myself to be at least moderately tech savvy. YET I am amazed at how much I just don't know. Is there a forum you could point me to that would explain how to "do adb pull/data" and how to restore the apps? I'm thinking there must be more to it than just drag and drop... Thanks again.


----------



## JihadSquad (Nov 2, 2011)

ericgilchrist said:


> I've been rooted for over a year, I'm on my fourth rom, done lots of experimenting with radios and kernels, solved problems using the forums, and consider myself to be at least moderately tech savvy. YET I am amazed at how much I just don't know. Is there a forum you could point me to that would explain how to "do adb pull/data" and how to restore the apps? I'm thinking there must be more to it than just drag and drop... Thanks again.


First download android sdk tools from http://developer.and.../sdk/index.html. Install it, and then open SDK manager (not AVD manager, they both have Android logos on them). When it starts, check the "Tools" folder and click "Install packages" on the bottom right. Accept everything and let it go.

Once that's done, press windows + pause. Then go to advanced system settings (in Windows 7 or 8) then environment variables. Find Path in the list on the bottom and double click it. Go to the end of the variable value and type in a semicolon (. Then type in C:\Program Files (x86)\Android\android-sdk\platform-tools (assuming you have a 64-bit system, if you don't have a Program Files (x86) folder than take out the (x86)) and click OK both times.

Now press windows + R, type in CMD, and press enter. Plug in your phone, and type in "adb pull /data x". Replace x with the folder on your hard disk you want to dump everything. Once that is there, press enter and it should transfer all of your user data to your hard disk at the folder you specified.

Hope that helps, if you get confused tell me where and I can explain better.


----------

